# Waiting List for Glasgow Royal Infirmary for IVF



## idreamofbaby.s

Hi,

I have been referred to GRI for IVF after 3 failed IUI cycles and finding out I have a very low anti mullerian level   Im not quite sure if this means low quality eggs or just low reserve? anyone help me? and does it mean IVF may not even work?

Anyway I received a letter from GRI advising me they have received my referral and I will hear from them in about 6 months. I just wanted to ask anyone who has been there will my treatment start at this 6 months or do I get put on another waiting list after I have been to see them? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## wanabmum

Hi idreamofbabys, Low Amh just means your reserve is low but you could still have good quality eggs, I started on my injections today and has taken 2 and a half years to reach this stage,i had private treatment while i waited and in a year my Amh has halved,so maybe something to ask at your appointment if your Amh is really low ! Every case and every council is diffrent,make a listof questions to ask, Fingers crossed you  will be fine.x


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

Thanks wannabmum, 2 and a half years is a long time  I was hoping my it would all start quickly like it did with IUI. I was only on waiting list for that for 5 months. Suppose I just need to wait and see when I get an appt through and take it from there and I will ask about my AMH level. The clinic told me it was less than 4 and that was low for my age im 33. x


----------



## babysparkle

Hi idreamofbabys,

Sorry to hear IUI didn't work for you   we didn't have IUI as I have blocked tubes so we went straight to ivf which was a 24 month wait for us. However when they were thinking of trying IUI with me they told us they run the waiting lists for both IUI and ivf at the same time (probably a clever word for what I was trying to say!) and so by the time you'd had 3 IUI's you should be nearly at the top of the ivf list. Did you have the IUI at gri?
They're very good there and will happily ring back and answer any queries or questions you might have xx


----------



## oliver222

Hi
Not sure where you are from as that will influence your wait. If you are in Glasgow it will be over two years but I am in North Lanarkshire and our wait is just over a year. With regards to your amh I am also at 4. I am due to start daily injections on 6th Oct and will be on maximum dose drugs due to low amh. Have been told that chance may not respond to drugs. But plenty of people have had success with much lower numbers.


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

babysparkle said:


> Hi idreamofbabys,
> 
> Sorry to hear IUI didn't work for you  we didn't have IUI as I have blocked tubes so we went straight to ivf which was a 24 month wait for us. However when they were thinking of trying IUI with me they told us they run the waiting lists for both IUI and ivf at the same time (probably a clever word for what I was trying to say!) and so by the time you'd had 3 IUI's you should be nearly at the top of the ivf list. Did you have the IUI at gri?
> They're very good there and will happily ring back and answer any queries or questions you might have xx


Hi.. I had IUI at Monklands Hospital so never been to GRI, thanks for your reply  x


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

oliver222 said:


> Hi
> Not sure where you are from as that will influence your wait. If you are in Glasgow it will be over two years but I am in North Lanarkshire and our wait is just over a year. With regards to your amh I am also at 4. I am due to start daily injections on 6th Oct and will be on maximum dose drugs due to low amh. Have been told that chance may not respond to drugs. But plenty of people have had success with much lower numbers.


Hi, thanks for reply. I am in Hamilton so south lanarkshire, good luck for your injections  x


----------



## oliver222

Thanks. Not 100% sure but think that think South and North Lanarkshire will be same time scales. So hopefully you will not have to wait as long as poor people on Glasgow list


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi

AMH is your reserve and nothing to do with the wuality of your eggs.  After your initial appointment, it is then the wait.  2yrs for Glasgow.  I think that as SOuth Lanarksgire,, you still count as Glasgow though not too sure.  I was referred in Feb 2011, had initial appointment in June 2011.  Was told that it was a 24 month waiting list from date of referral and that would be Feb 2013!!  Haven't actually heard anything since appt in June though which I am not sure if this is right?  Can anyone advise?

Thanks

xx


----------



## babysparkle

I didn't hear a dicky bird after the initial app which for me was Sept 08, 2 months after our referral. I then received the letter 'you have reached the top' in Jan '11. I then didn't start my first cycle until May '11. So it's a long old waiting game   It does depend whereabouts in Scotland you are as well. Some have a longer wait than others (I'm there tomorrow so I'll have a sneaky look at the poster for you all   )


----------



## tom+jerry

One other thing to mind is the number of treatments you might get is dependent on postcode.  For example Glasgow got 2 goes of IVF but Lanarkshire got 3.  Hence why the waiting list is shorter in some places and longer in others.  

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Paris2075

Hi I dream of babies

I to was going through iui at monklands after 3rd cycle now waiting on ivf at gri. I have had my first appt & it is 1 year wait from referral from monklands until reaching top of the list. Have to say didnt feel very positive when came away from appt as they more or less said they wouldn't even have given iui for low amh! I said I had responded well to the low drugs too but didn't seem too bothered by that. Did you respond well when going through iui?


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

Paris2075 said:


> Hi I dream of babies
> 
> I to was going through iui at monklands after 3rd cycle now waiting on ivf at gri. I have had my first appt & it is 1 year wait from referral from monklands until reaching top of the list. Have to say didnt feel very positive when came away from appt as they more or less said they wouldn't even have given iui for low amh! I said I had responded well to the low drugs too but didn't seem too bothered by that. Did you respond well when going through iui?


Hi thanks for your reply, sorry ive not been on this much. I was referred in July/Aug i think so will prob be Aug 2012 before reach top?  that sucks. I got a letter in today with my first appt day 28th Dec so i suppose i will know more after that. Hubby has to do a sample before hand and it says that will determine what kind of treatment we will get x


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

Paris2075 said:


> Hi I dream of babies
> 
> I to was going through iui at monklands after 3rd cycle now waiting on ivf at gri. I have had my first appt & it is 1 year wait from referral from monklands until reaching top of the list. Have to say didnt feel very positive when came away from appt as they more or less said they wouldn't even have given iui for low amh! I said I had responded well to the low drugs too but didn't seem too bothered by that. Did you respond well when going through iui?


Oh yeah i did respond kinda well to injections for IUI, had 2 eggs first cycle, then 3 then 2. I always needed some extra injections though to help my eggs grow and increase my womb lining x


----------



## Paris2075

Hi idreamof babys

I too responded well to iui. I thought 3rd time was bfp! Turned out negative awaiting Icsi probably top of list by may!! 1 yr wait!  Just to say monklands saids duh sample fine too but gri state slightly low funny how they have different stats!! Anyhow seems ages to wait to get to top of list in may then 3 mths from then before actually beginning treatment!! 
Had my first appt I'm sept but didn't feel too positive about it!! Due to low amh!!!


----------



## mrsmcc7

Hiya

I just found this thread, I hadn't realised there was one for GRI waiting!!

We've been having IUI at MDGH since September, although in that time we've only had one complete cycle (one abandoned due to over stimulation and one abandoned due to natural OV)  Getting a bit fed up with the "hit and miss" approach they seem to have with meds there.  

We were ref'd to GRI in March this year as our issue is low motility and Dr Deshpandi didn't think IUI would be an option for us.  He put us on the list anyway though, and when they did another sample before starting IUI they said we could give it a go. I don't think it'll work for us though, but it's good practise for IVF I guess.  We had our initial appointment on 7th May at GRI, so now it's just waiting to get to the top of the list.  They said it takes a full year and the waiting list is done at the end of each month, so we're expecting to hear in April.

Does anyone know the drill once you get a letter to say you're at the top?  

S xx


----------



## Cece0207

Hi, I'm new to ff and am on the waiting list for ICSI at GRI. We have been on the list since May 2011 and have been told it will be over 2years.

Like Mrsmcc7 I would like to know what to expect?

X


----------



## Lightning

cece if you go to the GRI part 3 thread Im sure some women will tell you if their experiences x


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi i was referred to the GRI in June/July 2009 and didnt get started until now!  Im currently D/R on my 1st go.  Its a long wait girls! xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Thunderbird,

Glad that's you started. Good luck. After you were referred, did you hear anything? I was referred in feb,had initial appt but not heard anything since. Nothing at all. No letter to say on list or anything??

Xx


----------



## Lightning

Hi there,
Helen told me I wouldn't hear from them again until I had reached the top of the list and they would send out all the forms and info pack etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## mrsmcc7

sugarpielaura said:


> Hi Thunderbird,
> 
> Glad that's you started. Good luck. After you were referred, did you hear anything? I was referred in feb,had initial appt but not heard anything since. Nothing at all. No letter to say on list or anything??
> 
> Xx


I got a letter a few weeks after our first appointment to say that I was on the waiting list for IVF.

hth

Suzie xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks ladies,

I think that I will need to give then a wee phone as I haven't heard a thing. 

Xx


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi girls,

I had an initial appointment which i think was around 8 months after the referral, then i had appointments every few months to get weighed (had to get bmi under 35).  If your bmi is under 35 to begin with then i dont think you would hear anything from them until you get a letter for your screening appointment, which you get once you've reached the top of the list and are ready to start.

Phone them.  They are very helpful and will check on system when you were referred and when you should reach top of list.

Good luck xx


----------



## Cece0207

Just realized I have typed May 2011, should be May 2010, so not much longer to wait!!! The said I should hear around the beginning of June. 

How long after that does your treatment usually start? Should you take time off work? In the meantime should I start taking vitamins

Sorry for so many questions. I don't really have anyone else to ask and the Internet just ends up knocking you crazy..

X


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Cece,

When i asked the GRI about any vitamins I should be taking, they recomended Pregnacare conception and folic acid (there is folic acid in the pregnacare but i take an extra 1 too).

Treatment usually starts the following month after screening appointment, check my dates on signature below.  All the best, not long now xx


----------



## Cece0207

Thanks...not long now for you!!! Good luck..x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Well I took your advice and phoned today.  The lady was soooooooooo helpful.  I am on the list and due to reach the top in Feb 2013 ish    " yr wait in Glasgow.  I gave her my patient number and she looked me up.  She did ask what treatment we were getting, which I thought was strange as surely she would know this?  I happened to mention that hubby and I are thinking of moving to South Lan and she said that the wait is only 12 months there!!

xx


----------



## Lightning

Hi Laura glad they were nice to you  Pity about the wait though :-(

Where did you find your patient number as I am going to try to give them a call next week sometime too

x


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

sugarpielaura said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I took your advice and phoned today. The lady was soooooooooo helpful. I am on the list and due to reach the top in Feb 2013 ish  " yr wait in Glasgow. I gave her my patient number and she looked me up. She did ask what treatment we were getting, which I thought was strange as surely she would know this? I happened to mention that hubby and I are thinking of moving to South Lan and she said that the wait is only 12 months there!!
> 
> xx


Hi Laura, I live in South Lanarkshire and was told 1 year waiting list when I went for my first appt in December. I was getting IUI at Monklands last summer so she said they count from when that treatement started so I should be at top of list come July time, this year. I thinks its so strange about the difference in waiting times, you would think it would all be the same? xoxo


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Lightening,your number is on the letter that they sent you to arrange initial appt etc. 

Idreamofbaby,glad to hear that you are nearly at the top of the list.  I was initially referred to gynae and started clomid in feb 09 then had a break due to a lot ofsurgery. I wondered if my wait coukd be back dated a bit?

Xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

idreamofbaby.s said:


> sugarpielaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I took your advice and phoned today. The lady was soooooooooo helpful. I am on the list and due to reach the top in Feb 2013 ish  " yr wait in Glasgow. I gave her my patient number and she looked me up. She did ask what treatment we were getting, which I thought was strange as surely she would know this? I happened to mention that hubby and I are thinking of moving to South Lan and she said that the wait is only 12 months there!!
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting IUI at Monklands last summer so she said they count from when that treatement started so I should be at top of list come July time, this year
Click to expand...

We were told that your date of referal is the date of the letter the consultant sends to GRI rather than the date you start treatment. Might be worth checking as we were told the same when we had our initial appointment at GRI too.

hth

Suzie x


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi there, thought I would post about my experience of GRI waiting lists for reference. We live in Glasgow, we were referred in April 2009 and first went to the GRI in August 2009. We were told at that point that the ICSI/IVF waiting list was 22 months but by April 2011 it had gone up to 24 months. We came off the list in June 2011 and I was due to have my first prostap injection in August 2011 but it got postponed because DH ended up needing an op to extract sperm (TESE). I'd say for people in Glasgow it's roughly a 2 year wait, not good. However once you come off the list things move along quickly and the NHS have provided a good service for us so far.


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Laura, looking at your signature and noticed we're cycling around same time.  I started gonal f at gri on 4/1/12, all going ok so far.  When are you due for ec?

Hope the time flies by for all other ladies xx


----------



## LauraM2011

Hi thunderbird, good to have a treatment buddy . Finding the gonal f injections fine. Had a bit of spotting friday and saturday which worried me but it seems to have stopped now so fingers crossed it's ok. The nurse thought the ec would be next week at some point but will need to see how I'm responding at scan at end of this week. When do you think your ec will be? Best of luck with everything! x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

sugarpielaura said:


> Well I took your advice and phoned today. The lady was soooooooooo helpful. I am on the list and due to reach the top in Feb 2013 ish  " yr wait in Glasgow. I gave her my patient number and she looked me up. She did ask what treatment we were getting, which I thought was strange as surely she would know this? I happened to mention that hubby and I are thinking of moving to South Lan and she said that the wait is only 12 months there!!


SPL - I just called them there too, had to leave a message but I am sure they will get back to me. I actually thought I was doing ok with all this waiting around business - but actually im not doing as well as I thought, really anxious (as I am sure some of you are too) to get started. Its great having you all here to chat to, it keeps my mind focussed and stops me from worrying or thinking 'it's just me' that these things happen to.
xxx  xxx


----------



## Miri Stash

sugarpielaura said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I took your advice and phoned today. The lady was soooooooooo helpful. I am on the list and due to reach the top in Feb 2013 ish  " yr wait in Glasgow. I gave her my patient number and she looked me up. She did ask what treatment we were getting, which I thought was strange as surely she would know this? I happened to mention that hubby and I are thinking of moving to South Lan and she said that the wait is only 12 months there!!
> 
> xx


Sorry to butt in here however when we went for first appointment the beginning of December we were told waiting list was 2 years. We asked about moving to South Lanarkshire and the doc told us if we do that then we will need a new referral from a GP there and we would be moved back down to the bottom of the list. Would only be 12 months instead of the 15 we still have to go but I'd advise double checking with them before you move. You'll need to make sure new GP isn't going to insist on redoing all the fertility tests too which could end up making you wait longer than you would if you stayed.

Good luck xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Well ladies, suffice to say I'm gutted...I'm not on the waiting list yet because (wait for it)...
They have a 2 MONTH!!! backlog of typing things into the system because the lady who does it is on MATERNITY leave!!!!!!!
IRONYYYYYYY!!!
Bloody ragin!!!


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Laura - ive been ok on gonal f, was extremely exhausted during d/r though.  Yeah im the same, got scan thurs to see how things are going then ec next week.  This is my 1st time so not sure what to expect.  Keep in touch and let me know how things are coming along   

Hi twolinesprettyplease - dont get stressed about it, your 2 years on the waiting list is from the date on your referral letter so it doesnt really matter when they key it into the system.

xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Phew thanks Thunderbird21 - bit of a relief.  Its just so frustrating coz the lovely lady on the phone said that they're not getting anyone to replace the girl on mat leave, so that could mean a huge backlog in paperwork!  I';m quite lucky coz I live in NL so the waiting list is only 12 months so I should be near the top about June/July time   .Just desperate for something to happen.  Not had ANY treatment at all coz only ICSI will work, I feel a bit left behind when I hear people talking about their journey through Clomid, IUI, IVF then to ICSI.  Feels like a long empty road to a place we might not get to!


----------



## thunderbird21

Well i was in same position as you. Had ectopic then put on 2 yrs waiting list which felt like forever.  I only got clomid because i asked my gp to prescribe it as a last chance saloon kinda thing before ivf begun and she did, didnt work for me anyway.  If thats all the time you have left it should go in quickly for you.  Hope all goes well xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your advice.  I happen to be moving to SL I think anyway.  Nothing to do with IVF lists.  By the time I move, I will probably be better staying on my original list anyway.  My GP has never done any tests really as they are all carried out bu my gynae and surgeon.

TLPP:  Sorry to hear that and it is frustrating but it is backdated to the date of referral so at least you are not losing any time that way.  It is very frustrating.  We started ttc in Oct 08 and started to see the gynae is Feb 09 but I got very ill and had to have a lot of surgery and so much time was wasted.  I wanted to be reffered earlier but they said that I wouldn't be accepted "in my current medical condition", however, 2 surgeries later and they referred me even though nothing at all was different!!!  I feel that so much time was wasted.  Like you, IVF is my only option.  We are not even allowed to try naturally as I have got to stay on the pill.

Hope that you are all well.

xx


----------



## Alex30

Hi ladies I am in Glasgow I was put on waiting list Feb 2010 told it was 24 month wait for Ivf. I phoned up today thinking I would get seen next month. The lady said I would come off the list end of feb and get a appt for march and treatment would start in April or May. So thought I would inform you ladies to add a extra few weeks onto it. I was gutted today but I have waited this long.


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies
sorry for butting in but just something for you ladies that are on the list, we where referred for IVF in Feb 08, seen a few times at the GRI then all went quiet, i phoned them in the june 09 and we had accidently been taken off the waiting list for any tx, i contacted my local hospital (dumfries & galloway) and they contacted them, it did turn out well for us as our hospital decided that we had waited long enough and with the mistake they funded us to go private to the GCRM
what i'm trying to say is if you don't hear from them regularly then phone them just to check where you are on the list then you know you haven't been taken off by mistake, ours might have just been a freak one off but wouldn't like it to happen to anyone else

good luck to you all


----------



## jblox78

Hi Ladies,

I am quite new to this site but thought I'd let you know my dates so far in case it helps...

We are under Glasgow and we were referred for IVF in Dec 2009 when we were told the waiting list would be 24 months - we came to the top of the list last month (on time!) and I called today - we have had a pack sent out with forms to fill in etc. and our first appointment will be 25th Feb for bloods and to check that we have filled our forms out correctly etc..  We'll then have another appointment 3 weeks later to check the results and will go on from there...

Hope this helps...

Jen x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Thanks jblox78, that defo sounds more encouraging!  Wishing you all the best of luck as you start your treatment, it sounds sooooo exciting


----------



## Lightning

Just quickly as Im due back to work from lunch but I just called the PGD coordinator about my period pains before I called GP and she was soooo lovely and told me she literally had my notes right in front of her as all my work up is complete and she is trying to sort dates in the diary, there are 6 in front of me so she thinks April!!!!!


----------



## mrsmcc7

Just thought I'd post this in case it's of any use to anyone.

I phoned GRI ACS this afternoon to check where we are on the list (we were ref'd on 7th March 2011)  the girl I spoke to checked the list and we'll reach the top in March, and she said to expect to start treatment four weeks after receiving a letter to tell us we're starting.  I'm in Lanarkshire, so we have a 12 month wait.

hth

Suzie x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Defo good news there Suzie, thanks  I was just feeling a bit miserable when I called them the other day.  I think I am just expecting to jump to the top LOL im such a panic-merchant!  I cant wait for the day we get our letter, I honestly think that i'll just out of my skin with joy!  It's an achievement in itself!


----------



## mrsmcc7

twolinesprettyplease said:


> Defo good news there Suzie, thanks  I was just feeling a bit miserable when I called them the other day. I think I am just expecting to jump to the top LOL im such a panic-merchant! I cant wait for the day we get our letter, I honestly think that i'll just out of my skin with joy! It's an achievement in itself!


Glad it's helped you hun. It seems like a lifetime away, but honestly it goes quickly.
I'm now stuck with whether to continue our IUI at MDGH until we get your IVF letter or just to give up with it and have a break before we start (the IUI hasn't been going well to say the least)

If you need a chat any time hun feel free to give me a shout.

suzie x


----------



## Lightning

Hi Suzie just had to reply to your post, nice to meet you and great to hear you have reached the top of the list.

Just thought it was so strange you and I are both 29 and our DH's are 43 and we both got married in August 2008! Sorry I', a weirdo but how cool is that lol

xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Lightning said:


> Hi Suzie just had to reply to your post, nice to meet you and great to hear you have reached the top of the list.
> 
> Just thought it was so strange you and I are both 29 and our DH's are 43 and we both got married in August 2008! Sorry I', a weirdo but how cool is that lol
> 
> xx


Hahaha, that is very freaky Lightning!!! lol Sadly I'm not 29 for long (two weeks on Friday!)
Where abouts are you? I'm in Lanarkshire but I work in Gartnavel General.

Suzie x


----------



## Lightning

ah you're older than me  lol I get to be 29 until October lol!

I live in Alloa but I'm from and work in Stirling 

So have you decided you are going to go for the IVF?

xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Lightning said:


> ah you're older than me  lol I get to be 29 until October lol!
> 
> I live in Alloa but I'm from and work in Stirling
> 
> So have you decided you are going to go for the IVF?
> 
> xx


We're certianly going for IVF (well ICSI as our issue is low motility) but I don't know whether to keep going with the IUI until then. I've been having treatment since September and we've only had once cycle allt he way through to the actual insemination. So far two have been abandnded due to over stimulation (13 follicles first time and 9 today) and one due to natural OV (told them that it would happen) Need to have a really good think about whether to have another one/two cycles of IUI while we're waiting on IVF or just to give up and have a break. I'm so torn about what to do, need to have a good think and talk with DH.

S xx


----------



## Lightning

Are those all funded or have you had to go private? I think Forth Valley area got 2 funded cycles so I hope thats all I need! If you are getting them funded then no harm in trying again before IVF is there? Thats a shame re the over-stimulation hopefully they can manage it better with the drugs they give you next time.

Elaine x

PS our other thing in common is my DH has kids from previous relationship too lol


----------



## mrsmcc7

Lightning said:


> Are those all funded or have you had to go private? I think Forth Valley area got 2 funded cycles so I hope thats all I need! If you are getting them funded then no harm in trying again before IVF is there? Thats a shame re the over-stimulation hopefully they can manage it better with the drugs they give you next time.
> 
> Elaine x
> 
> PS our other thing in common is my DH has kids from previous relationship too lol


What age are you step-kids? Our boys are 14 and almost 17!!

Yeah, they're all NHS funded. The thing that's making me consider giving up with IUI is that I've had 4 different drug combinations and they still haven't got them right. I get upset everytime it has to be abandonded and silly though it is I hate the thought of all those wasted follicles too.

S xx


----------



## Lightning

Ahh well he has 4! lol to 2 different women, he was a troubled youngster lol. First 2:-  girl has just turned 18, boy 15 second two:- girl 14 and girl 11 or something like that lol

Yeah I can totally understand that as I think it would make me apprehensive about trying it again too especially if the after effects may affect you starting IVF 

xx


----------



## Darlbag

Hi Everyone
I was referred from GP to GRI in Aug 2011 and had my first appt Dec 2011 so I have been told the next time I will hear from them will be when weve reached the top of the list. They werent sure which NHS board we belonged to but I have since found that out. I wonder if they know what waiting list to put us on. Maybe I should give them a call, where will I find a number for ACS? On the letter I suppose. 
I was for some reason convinced we would be getting IUI but we are getting ICSI. As far as I have researched the waiting list for our area is between 6-12 months. xx


----------



## Tiny Tots

Hiya ACS number is 0141 211 0505

They should be able to give u an indication on where you are etc

Good luck xxx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Hi Darlbag  its defo on the letter as well as your Patient number (not the CHI number) which they use to identify you on the system.  Give them a wee call, they are really nice.


----------



## Lightning

Oh yeah forgot to say my letter didnt have my patient number on it xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

och don't worry about that, just give them your name.  I needed my patient number coz they couldnt find me on the system (coz i wasnt on it in the first place!), but hopefully next time they'll roll out the red carpet for me and my ovaries


----------



## Lightning

oh I see! Well lucky you had it and managed to find out you werent on the list and get it sorted!!!  xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Lightning - not really sorted yet.  Still not on the system coz the girl who does it is on Mat leave!  Not really sure how that'll work, but i've noted down when I called.  Got an appointment on the 25th so I'll blether to them about it when i'm there


----------



## Lightning

Oh sorry hun I thought you had got it sorted thats rubbish but you seem switched on enough to keep on top of them now ;-) xx


----------



## cosmogirl

Hi ladies sorry to just jump in but i was wondering if any of you knew if east kilbride was lanarkshire or gllasgow? I know since it is in south lanarkshire the obvious conclusion would be lanarkshire but heard a few mixed replies. Also at our inital consultation the doc we saw was not 100%sure! I kept meaning to phone to find out but either way it seemed so long away. However, somehow it has managed to creep up on us and will be a year in april.
Thanks in advance,
Xx


----------



## Lightning

Not sure but I would guess Glasgow  x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi cosmogirl,

I currently live in Glasgow but am thinking of moving.  Nurse said that East Kilbride was in lanarkshire and 12 month wait, not the 2 yrs of Glasgow. Unfortunately for ,me, if I move I will only have about a year left anyway!!

xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

I'd say EK would be Lanarkshire as it's South Lanarkshire.  If in doubt though hun just give them a call, they're more than happy to help you with things and don't mind you calling.

Here's hoping it is Lanarkshire, then we'll be cycle buddies as we're due to reach the top of the list in March.

Suzie xx


----------



## Paris2075

Hi cosmogirl I'm also Ek & have been told 12 mths waiting list as comes under south Lanarkshire!! However I'm due to reach top of list may this year & have been told probably hear end of may then treatment will be roughly 4-6 wks after that! Hope this helps!


----------



## cosmogirl

Hi girls, thank you so much for your replies. I will give them a wee call to see if we are still on track for April...

xx


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

Has anyone ever reached the top of the list early?? My wait is a year from May 2011 but Dr said it would be June/July time at our first appt. Just wish it was sooner


----------



## mrsmcc7

Just thought I'd update in case it helps anyone.
I caved (with a bit of encouragement from my friend!lol) and phoned GRI yesterday to check where we are - and we're top of the list!!!! 

They said we'll receive our pack with an appointment for more tests (which is always a Saturday) and another appointment 2-3 weeks later mid April (we were put on the list on 6th march 2011)  After that they said there is a bit of a delay in starting treatment just now, so we should be looking to start around July which is a bit rubbish, but what can you do eh!!

Hope everyone is managing the waiting ok.

Suzie x


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

mrsmcc7 said:


> Just thought I'd update in case it helps anyone.
> I caved (with a bit of encouragement from my friend!lol) and phoned GRI yesterday to check where we are - and we're top of the list!!!!
> 
> They said we'll receive our pack with an appointment for more tests (which is always a Saturday) and another appointment 2-3 weeks later mid April (we were put on the list on 6th march 2011) After that they said there is a bit of a delay in starting treatment just now, so we should be looking to start around July which is a bit rubbish, but what can you do eh!!
> 
> Hope everyone is managing the waiting ok.
> 
> Suzie x


Hi, thats amazing news Suzie! so they dont mind you calling to check? I must be a couple months behind you then as I was put on list in May. I really want to phone to check but think its too soon. Congrats again and sorry there is a delay in starting it but it is starting exciting! x


----------



## mrsmcc7

idreamofbaby.s said:


> mrsmcc7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd update in case it helps anyone.
> I caved (with a bit of encouragement from my friend!lol) and phoned GRI yesterday to check where we are - and we're top of the list!!!!
> 
> They said we'll receive our pack with an appointment for more tests (which is always a Saturday) and another appointment 2-3 weeks later mid April (we were put on the list on 6th march 2011) After that they said there is a bit of a delay in starting treatment just now, so we should be looking to start around July which is a bit rubbish, but what can you do eh!!
> 
> Hope everyone is managing the waiting ok.
> 
> Suzie x
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, thats amazing news Suzie! so they dont mind you calling to check? I must be a couple months behind you then as I was put on list in May. I really want to phone to check but think its too soon. Congrats again and sorry there is a delay in starting it but it is starting exciting! x
Click to expand...

They're fine with you phoning, but personally I didn't want to keep pestering them as I work in a hospital so know how annoying it is!! lol If you want to check just phone the normal number and it's option 1 for waiting list enquiries.

We were always told it was a full 12 months on the list, then you come off the end of the month (ie we went on in March, so we'll come off at the end of March when they do the run) and that's when they send your appointments out. We were originally told it was roughly 4 weeks from getting the letter to starting treatment, but sounds like things are taking a bit longer just now and it's more like 3 months from the letter to treatment.

The last month dragged for me, but hopefully you'll be at the top before you know it.

Suzie xx


----------



## idreamofbaby.s

mrsmcc7 said:


> idreamofbaby.s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmcc7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd update in case it helps anyone.
> I caved (with a bit of encouragement from my friend!lol) and phoned GRI yesterday to check where we are - and we're top of the list!!!!
> 
> They said we'll receive our pack with an appointment for more tests (which is always a Saturday) and another appointment 2-3 weeks later mid April (we were put on the list on 6th march 2011) After that they said there is a bit of a delay in starting treatment just now, so we should be looking to start around July which is a bit rubbish, but what can you do eh!!
> 
> Hope everyone is managing the waiting ok.
> 
> Suzie x
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, thats amazing news Suzie! so they dont mind you calling to check? I must be a couple months behind you then as I was put on list in May. I really want to phone to check but think its too soon. Congrats again and sorry there is a delay in starting it but it is starting exciting! x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're fine with you phoning, but personally I didn't want to keep pestering them as I work in a hospital so know how annoying it is!! lol If you want to check just phone the normal number and it's option 1 for waiting list enquiries.
> 
> We were always told it was a full 12 months on the list, then you come off the end of the month (ie we went on in March, so we'll come off at the end of March when they do the run) and that's when they send your appointments out. We were originally told it was roughly 4 weeks from getting the letter to starting treatment, but sounds like things are taking a bit longer just now and it's more like 3 months from the letter to treatment.
> 
> The last month dragged for me, but hopefully you'll be at the top before you know it.
> 
> Suzie xx
Click to expand...

Thanks  Yeah I didnt want to pester them lol... Will hold off until nearer the time, hopefully will hear soon enough  x


----------



## lulubee

Just had my appointment last week to be told me and my hubby are on a 2 year waiting list for ICSI so gutted can't afford to go private, England have an 18 week policy but for glasgow it's 2 years I don't understand how it can be so long.

Lu x


----------



## E11e

MrsMcC7 - have you had your letter yet?

I'm in a similar situation to you - should have reached top of list at end of March, except I'm on the IUI list - and I keep going home with the hope that the letter will be waiting for me, but nothing so far.  I know it's only the 4th April, but after 16 months waiting on the list, every new day that the magic letter hasn't arrived is torture  

E11e.


----------



## Lightning

I heard Forth Valley waiting list is now 5 YEARS!!! That is scary, in a way Im glad I have to have PGD as its a different waiting list. Infertility sucks!!! xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

E11e said:


> MrsMcC7 - have you had your letter yet?
> 
> I'm in a similar situation to you - should have reached top of list at end of March, except I'm on the IUI list - and I keep going home with the hope that the letter will be waiting for me, but nothing so far. I know it's only the 4th April, but after 16 months waiting on the list, every new day that the magic letter hasn't arrived is torture
> 
> E11e.


Hiya hun

No letter here yet, but the girl I spoke to when I called said to expect it mid April. To be honest I'm not too stressed about it being a bit longer to wait as I've just had pretty big surgery on my leg and it's going to take a while to recover from. Although I'm desperate to start, ideally if we don't start until June now then it'd probably be for the best to allow me to be back on my feet and off all the meds. Fingers crossed for you though hun that you're letter comes in asap. I had 5 goes of IUI from September-January so if you need any advice etc just give me a shout.

Best of luck and hopefully you won't have to do the IVF waiting list too.

Suzie xx


----------



## mandy3372

Hi Everyone,

I haven't been online here for a good number of months but hey ho!!  I'm due to start my second round of icsi sometime this year. I'm not too sure when yet as I've had a few other abdominal surgeries that still need to heal before we go ahead ...

xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Hi girls, hope everyone is doing well and not going too mad waiting.

Just wanted to update you that our letter finally arrived today!!!!  We reached the top of the list in March, so roughly two and a half weeks for the letter to come through to us.  Our first appointment for bloods/swabs is on 25th May, then back on 25th June for results, consents and dates to start.  All in all from reaching the top of the list to starting will be roughly 4 months I think (imagine we'll start in July some point) all being well.

Anyone else had their letter in this week?

Take care

Suzie x


----------



## E11e

Our letter has arrived too  

First appointment for IUI scheduled for end of May.  No date for follow up appointment as yet, but I expect it'll be around July when we get started too.

Might be just me that feels this way, but I feel a bit 'cheated' with the information we are given as regards waiting lists - and that's no criticism of the fantastic staff at GRI, but a criticism of the policy for determining what the publicised figures for the waiting lists are.  We were told 16 months wait for IUI, so way back then my naive little mind actually believed that meant in 16 months we'd be commencing treatment.  The reality is more like 20 months.  I know that it doesn't make any difference really, and it's encouraging that we're moving closer to starting - and I've still not given up hope of a natural BFP before then - but I feel that the policy is misleading, and it's another thing that depresses/disheartens people who are desperate for a family.  
Why not just be honest with us - if it's going to be 20 months for IUI and around 2.5 years for IVF then just bloody say so  

E11e.x


----------



## mrsmcc7

E11e said:


> Our letter has arrived too
> 
> First appointment for IUI scheduled for end of May. No date for follow up appointment as yet, but I expect it'll be around July when we get started too.
> 
> Might be just me that feels this way, but I feel a bit 'cheated' with the information we are given as regards waiting lists - and that's no criticism of the fantastic staff at GRI, but a criticism of the policy for determining what the publicised figures for the waiting lists are. We were told 16 months wait for IUI, so way back then my naive little mind actually believed that meant in 16 months we'd be commencing treatment. The reality is more like 20 months. I know that it doesn't make any difference really, and it's encouraging that we're moving closer to starting - and I've still not given up hope of a natural BFP before then - but I feel that the policy is misleading, and it's another thing that depresses/disheartens people who are desperate for a family.
> Why not just be honest with us - if it's going to be 20 months for IUI and around 2.5 years for IVF then just bloody say so
> 
> E11e.x


I totally agree with you E11e, it's awful when you think you're working to a date then suddenly you get a letter and realise it's actually longer than you thought or were told.
We had to wait 7 months for IUI (at MDGH) then a year for IVF(ICSI) and the waiting is so annoying.

Maybe we'll be attending at the same time E11e 

Suzie x


----------



## lulubee

is anyone on waiting list at glasgow royal infirmary, how long did you wait ive been told 2 years but im hoping it wont be that long, new to all this xxx


----------



## Darlbag

Hi Lulubee 
It depends where you live and nhs board you belong to.
X


----------



## lulubee

live in glasgow seems to be the area with longest waiting times think il move to england lol x


----------



## jblox78

Hey lulu - welcome!

If you have a look at my signature you'll have more of an idea about timescales for glasgow - good luck!!

Jen xx


----------



## lulubee

hi jen thanks for that am so chuffed you are finally getting treated fingers and toes crossed it works, let me know,

wow so you have been over 2 years i have been reading that once you reach the top there is so much they still have to do so is a few months before it's all done.  I just think  those times are unacceptable, how did you cope for 2 years whilst waiting if you dont mind me asking xxx


----------



## Lightning

apparently forth valley is 5 years now! I cant believe that


----------



## Darlbag

5 years is beyond shocking! Xx


----------



## thunderbird21

Lulu i am under greater glasgow and clyde health board. We were referred in Jul/Aug 09 and i got my 1st appointment in Oct 11.

Best of luck to all when it comes around xxx


----------



## lulubee

Thanks for the replies, god u lot are all amazing women!  I'm so glad to see many of you have babies on the way and that the wait has paid off.    How did u all cope with the 2 year wait?  It seems so long to wait x


----------



## jblox78

Hi lulu

I know it sounds cliche but 2 years will fly past - we had quite a lot going on in that we got married last year so that kept us busy! Only other advice i would have is to try doing all yhe things that won't be so easy once you have a baby like a nice relaxing holiday or nights out with friends not worrying about when you have to get up in the morning etc etc.  Also you've lots of time to get healthy and prepare yourself physically and mentally - we carried on trying naturally whilst waiting as well..

Hope this makes you feel a bit more positive...

Jen x x


----------



## Alex30

I am glasgow I was ref in feb 2010. I have my first appt,in may  then review in June then start treatment. I phoned about this because I thought it would have been feb but lady at gri said the list is now 2 years and 5 months roughly For first appt. x


----------



## lulubee

congrats thunderbird on ur twins and Alex on reaching the top of the list.  I honestly don't think the nhs are doing anything to improve waiting times considering it's about a yr and a half for boob jobs and nose jobs on nhs xxx


----------



## gurl6

hello ladies i am new to this page .i am on the gri ivf waiting list since April 2010 ,i am not sure when i will be on top of the waiting list. does anyone know how long it is taking now on the waiting list. i have been having sleepless nights cause im so anxious .


----------



## mrsmcc7

gurl6 said:


> hello ladies i am new to this page .i am on the gri ivf waiting list since April 2010 ,i am not sure when i will be on top of the waiting list. does anyone know how long it is taking now on the waiting list. i have been having sleepless nights cause im so anxious .


It depends on your health board hun (sadly) I'm Lanarkshire and we're a 1 year wait.

hth

Suzie x


----------



## thunderbird21

The waiting list for greater glasgow is shocking girls!  I do know however that the NHS have stopped free IVF in some of their english health boards so I thought myself lucky even getting on the list.  I agree with jblox, get out and about, go holidays and do things you've always wanted to do while you can.

Stay positive and keep trying naturally, you never know xxx


----------



## donnamoff

how long is the waiting list?5 years or 2 years?i am just being referred again now and worrying about time etc?


----------



## mrsmcc7

donnamoff said:


> how long is the waiting list?5 years or 2 years?i am just being referred again now and worrying about time etc?


Where do you live? The health board you are under makes a huge difference to the time you have to wait.

hth

Suzie x


----------



## donnamoff

i live in dumfries and galloway all this health board stuff confuses me alot i really am un sure what happens from here on in thank you so much for replying xx


----------



## gurl6

thanks suzie for the reply i am in glasgow (GRI) .they said it would be 2 yrs and now its 2 yrs gone i have not recieved any letter from them.


----------



## mrsmcc7

gurl6 said:


> thanks suzie for the reply i am in glasgow (GRI) .they said it would be 2 yrs and now its 2 yrs gone i have not recieved any letter from them.


We were told a year from the date we went on the list, so this was the time line for us;
*on waiting list on 6/3/11
*waiting list is only done at the end of each month, so technically you don't reach the top until the end of the month you were ref'd
*letter rec'd on 19th April with first appointment 26th May then next on 25th June
*"should" be due to start actual treatment in July

So all in it's actually more like another 4 months on top of the wait we were told. If in doubt though give them a call and they'll gladly check on things for you.

hth.

Suzie xx


----------



## gurl6

hello ladies i hope you are all well


----------



## skye11

I'm a little confused about waiting times! 

I have my first apt at GRI in January, having been referred in September this year. I have a feeling that it's going to be a two year wait from September but can't help but hope that I have it wrong! When I first went to Southern General for tests in March 2011 I remember the doctor saying if IVF is needed you get it within two years. To be honest, I didn't really pay much attention as I didn't think I'd end up down this path! I'd like to think it's two years from that first visit! Wishful thinking I guess!

Can anyone confirm when waiting time actually begins? I don't think I can wait another 2 years! We've been trying for almost 5 years now! Patience is not my strong point! 

Thanks for your help. Xx


----------



## lulubee

Hi I was told its from first visit too but I've ended up paying at gri it's cheaper than a private clinic but still nhs treatment it's called grmu, worth a look if you can't face a 2 yr wait coz that's how I felt x


----------



## mrsmcc7

The wait is normally from the date you're ref'd to GRI.  For us we were attending Monklands from August 2010, but didn't get ref'd to GRI until March 2011 and the March one is when we went on the list from. hth

Suzie x


----------



## skye11

Thanks Susie, that's what I had been thinking. 

Lulu bee, I will check out the grmu. I really can't wait another 2 years! All my tests took 2 years to get this far! 

Xx


----------



## tottykyle

Hi Ladies, we were referred to GRI from RAH in Paisley in Aug 12 - how long does it usually take for 1st appt?


----------



## penguin16

Hi tottykyle, just thought I'd reply 2u. We attended RAH for tests in June 2010 and we're referred 2GRI then. I'm getting my prostap injection in 2wks. So unfortunately we waited over 2yrs SORRY!! for our 1st apt then u go on another waiting list after that. Good luck in ur journey, hope ur journey's not as long a wait. 
Penguin xx


----------



## Candy-floss

Hello Ladies,

Just to keep this thread updated for others too - I called GRI yesterday and was told pretty much the same as Suzie (see her previous posts on this thread):

* I was referred Feb '11, 1 year waiting time for North Lanarkshire
* They do their "reached the top of the list" at the end of that month i.e I should reach top Feb '12 so they will do the lists at the end of Feb/start March
* Should expect to get a letter March time with an appointment date for 2-3 weeks after that.

From what I can gather expect treatment to start approx 4 months AFTER you "reach the top of the list"    I'm guessing I won't start actual treament until June/July time. 

It's along wait ladies but we have waited this long so far xx


----------

